# Best Books For Traditional Archery???



## sir buckwheat (Mar 21, 2007)

Junker's book thread got me wondering what some of the best books out there are for helping a begginner get started in Traditional Archery? I'm pretty new to it. I had a recurve a few years ago but the limbs twisted and now I am getting a quaility longbow that should last me quite a while. I sold my compound so I wouldn't have the temptation of going back to it. Which means if I'm going to fill my deer and elk tags this year I HAVE to practice and get good with my new longbow.

So what are some of your favorite books? What would you say is the best one for a begginner? A good read even for an experienced archer?


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

the best book IMO is T. J. Conrad's "The Traditional Bowhunter's Handbook"

I will never get rid of it. I pick it up and read it all the time. Best archery invest i made since the purchase of my bow.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

For total beginners a very basic book would be "Archery: Steps to success" by Haywood & Lewis. For a complete compendium the best book would be "Shooting the Stickbow" by Camera (our own Viper).


----------



## bradd7 (Oct 17, 2008)

Here ya go!!!!

This book is by our own Tony Camera (Viper)!

Here is a review of the book:

http://analogperiphery.blogspot.com/2009/01/book-review-shooting-stickbow-by.html

and here is where you can buy it!

www.amazon.com/Shooting-Stickbow-Anthony-Camera/dp/1602642443 - 239k


----------



## Snuffer (Oct 15, 2002)

Ya Vipers book is good. I wrote a review at Amazon.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

For beginners, there is only ONE book- _Shooting the Stickbow_.

Nothing else compares. this is THE book for someone itnerested in shooting bows without wheels, and should springboard you into whatever aspect of archery you'd like to pursue.


----------



## Miamishooter (Aug 9, 2006)

"Shooting the Stickbow" !!!!!!

I spent a lot of money with all kind of archery books, Tony's book is "the" bibble!

Just take a look at it and get hooked.


----------



## jetthelooter (Feb 9, 2009)

sir buckwheat said:


> So what are some of your favorite books? A good read even for an experienced archer?


for the experienced get the bowyers bible volume 1. little bits of nice history of archery and a deeper going into making a stickbow. it isnt so much about shooting them but more of how they are made and such. byron ferguson become the arrow is a nice short read with some nice insights on aiming and is geared for more advanced types. and of course viper's book is handy for tuning and basic form and such. those are the three i have atm but i am always looking for more.


----------



## Cyrille (Nov 30, 2008)

What about shooting from a bow without a shelf [arrow rest] any of the experts cover that?


----------



## saguesw (Mar 23, 2009)

Instinctive Shooting - Fred Asbel
I am brand new to archery - inherited my late father's Ben Pearson Recurve bow, bought a dozen arrows and this book. Having a ball - lots of good info in the book; especially for the trad. bowhunter.


----------



## unreal45 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hunting the Hard Way, by Howard Hill.
More stories than instruction, but inspiring none the less.


----------



## wvarrowslinger (Mar 29, 2009)

My first book was Beginner's Guide to Traditional Archery by Brian Sorrells.Then it was Become the Arrow.Any of Fred Asbell's books are great.Vipers book is an awsome read also.


----------



## shamus005 (Jan 24, 2009)

> This book is by our own Tony Camera (Viper)!
> 
> Here is a review of the book:
> 
> http://analogperiphery.blogspot.com/...ickbow-by.html


bradd7, you beat me to the link.


----------



## rod251 (Feb 1, 2007)

Not the best instructional book, but Hunting with the Bow and Arrow by Saxton Pope is a classic. This book will inspire you to go shoot and ultimately take some game. It is a great read.


----------



## saguesw (Mar 23, 2009)

Just ordered Shooting the Stickbow - by Anthony Camera. Good thread - especially for a beginner.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

_Hunting the Hard Way_ and _Hunting with the Bow and Arrow_ are excellent reads, but not very instructional.

_Instinctive Shooting_ should be avoided until an archer has basic form down. It gave me many years of poor shooting.


----------



## uscg4good (Jan 27, 2007)




----------

